# Room specific questions for GiK



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

hey Brian and Glenn,

I finally have complete pics of the room plus measurements:








the measurement that the line intersects is the length of that line ... this is not to scale

forgive the mess ...









































































please advise on acoustic treatments. note that aesthetics is important, waf involved, I do plan on getting the GOM with designer pattern.

I also told the wife the front and rear walls are gonna be full of panels. she didn't reject the idea :innocent:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Mike

Here's basicalliy what I'd do. May need to adjust for WAF but we'll work that out...

Front wall - 3 242 panels taking up the middle 6' and starting about 2-2.5' up from the floor.

Front corners - 2 242 panels straddling the corner the best you can. Adjust as necessary to fit.

Side walls - 1 242 panel on the right bumpout next to the door, 1 fitting below the AC unit, 1 hung horizontally and straddling the rear wall/ceiling intersection.

Any way to get a couple panels on the wall over the headboard?

Bryan


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

on the wall over the headboard is no problem.

on the wall next to the door and under the ACU is no problem.

straddling the wall ceiling at the rear wall might be a problem to the wife.

i can go 244 on the front and rear wall if there's a big difference in SQ.

can the straddling panels on the front corners be on the floor?

if i do these panels, will i hear a big difference in SQ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Didn't think you had room on the floor in the front. Looks pretty tight. Tri Traps will perform deeper and take up less space in that location.

244's on the front wall aren't necessary. 242's will perform fine.

On the wall over the headboard, 244's would be preferable.

Bryan


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

how many above the headboard?

will there be any benefit if more panels are added above the 3 you mentioned on the front wall and on the rear wall above the headboard?

do you have pics of the designer GOM's on the panels?

what about a pic of a tri trap other than the white and black cloth?

re: front corners, space is tight, but instead of a 45 degree straddling (forming an equiangular triangle), maybe a triangle with a short side.

what are the dimensions on the tri-traps? 24 17 17 by 4 feet tall?

suggestions on the color of the panels? i'm sure above the headboard and full exposed panels, the designer GOM. but what about the panels that are half exposed? (behind the tv, front corners)


----------

